# plug timers ?



## clewesy09 (Sep 1, 2009)

hi i need help with a plug timer because
every plug timer i have found has said it shouldnt really be used with florecent light but i need one for a UV light for my water dragon

does this really matter or not ?

cheers


----------



## waitingowl (Aug 17, 2009)

They can be used and its wise to use one.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

I use the cheap ones from asda with UV and I have no problem.


----------



## waitingowl (Aug 17, 2009)

Jczreptiles said:


> I use the cheap ones from asda with UV and I have no problem.


I use ones from the £1 shop lol


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I use them on anything and everything, Had one on my BD's tube for 2yrs with no problems also use them on my fish tank tubes for 8yrs.


----------



## Camuk (Mar 4, 2008)

Has anyone ever seen 30 second timer we have a misting system set up but at the minute the 2 minute mist is too much for our smaller tanks.


----------



## Eightleggedfreak (Apr 2, 2007)

1 Minute is the shortest ive found ..
Buy Triple Pack 7 Day Electronic Timers. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


----------



## waitingowl (Aug 17, 2009)

Theres digital ones in screwfix you can set on and off time on them more accurate than the 15min pegs on the mechanical timers.


----------

